# iFrame zu 100% in Tabelle einpassen



## Blade_Neo (23. November 2003)

HI!
hab immernoch ein iFrame Problem... hab ein Style und will in der Mittleren Tabelle (content) ein iFrame reinbauen..  nun, dass iss ja kein .. ich tue den rand weg und die scrollbalken und dann lade ich die .html (in der bloß die Tabelle content besteht). 
Nun sollte er ja wie zuvor.. bloß mit iFrame statt Tabelle meinen content anzeigen.. tut er auch aber dieser ist nicht zu 100% in der Tabelle sondern etwas nach rechts verschoben und nach unten.. d.h dass der iFrame nicht zu 100% in der Tabelle liegt.. obwohl ich es angepasst habe, wieso!?

MfG,
Blade_Neo


----------



## simbel (14. Dezember 2003)

Hmmm, ich weiß ja nicht genau ob sich Dein Problem bereits erledigt hat und ob ich Dich überhaupt richtig verstanden hab 

Aber nachdem was ich daraus lese wird die Tabelle in der html-seite nicht 100% im IFrame angezeigt. Oder? Bin nun auch kein Profi, eher Anfänger. Aber versuch doch mal die Tabelle (die im IFrame angezeigt werden soll) ganz oben und ganz links anzuordnen. Das müsste mit dem folgenden Code zu machen sein.


```
<body leftmargin="0" topmargin="0" marginwidth="0" marginheight="0" >
```


----------



## Das-Em (15. Dezember 2003)

Poste doch mal den Link, damit man sich den Quellcode mal anschauen kann, wäre ganz sinnvoll!


----------



## DerBaumann (14. Februar 2005)

Hy Ho

Ich glaueb er meint was anderes. Das Problem habe ich nämlich auch. ich habe eine Tabelle mit 2 Zeilen. In der unteren soll sich ein Iframe öffnen. Soweit kein Poblem. Als Ziel habe ich einfach mal google.de angegeben. Er öffnet auch google, nur dieser Bereich (also google.de) verschiebt sich um ca. 20 pixel nach unten. Und ich versteh mal gar nicht wieso.

Hier mal der Code



```
<body bgcolor="#FFFFFF" text="#000000">
<table width="826" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0" height="750" align="center">
  <tr>
    <td height="137"><img src="Header.jpg" width="826" height="188"></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td background="Mitte.jpg"><iframe src="http://www.google.de" style="border:0px #FFFFFF none;" name="Counter-Box-Iframe" scrolling="auto" frameborder="0" align=aus marginheight="0px" marginwidth="0px" height="499" width="825"></iframe></td>
  </tr>
</table>
</body>
```


----------



## DeluXe (14. Februar 2005)

Hast du das beides

```
height="499" width="825"
```
schon mal auf "100%" gesetzt?

Oder die Höhe halt auf 613 Pixel abänder.


byez


----------



## DerBaumann (15. Februar 2005)

Das Problem ist, dass dieser Iframe nicht die ganze Tabelle ausfüllen soll, in dem er steckt. Der untere Teil stellt nocheinmal eine Navi dar. Und wenn ich ihn auf 100% stelle, dann ist ja die komplette Zeile, in der er liegt, gefüllt.


Grüsse


----------

